# I hope someone with experience in getting published



## lvlychild (Jan 5, 2012)

I hope someone with experience in getting published or someone who works in the industry can answer my question.

Recently, a local theatre group put out a request for local authors to submit short plays for performance in the area in which I live. I submitted according to their requirements, which included a believable, realistic local setting. No 'fantasy' element was present within the play. I've been in contact with the selection committee, and, while I'm not counting chickens before they hatch, it's beginning to look like my play will be among those chosen for performance.


----------



## Devor (Jan 5, 2012)

What's going on?  This is a partially duplicate thread?

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/publishing/1784-plays-publishing.html

That's bizarre.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 5, 2012)

lvlychild said:


> I hope someone with experience in getting published or someone who works in the industry can answer my question.
> 
> Recently, a local theatre group put out a request for local authors to submit short plays for performance in the area in which I live. I submitted according to their requirements, which included a believable, realistic local setting. No 'fantasy' element was present within the play. I've been in contact with the selection committee, and, while I'm not counting chickens before they hatch, it's beginning to look like my play will be among those chosen for performance.



What is the question?


----------



## sashamerideth (Jan 6, 2012)

The answer is "No", or 42. Not sure which


----------



## zizban (Jan 6, 2012)

Apples are awesome.


----------

